# Hürth und Ville



## Bikercologne83 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten bikens  
ich und und noch ein freund von mir fangen jetzt das mtb an,habe selber schon 2007-2009 öfters touren gemacht . würde mich Aber aufgrund der langen Pause einen anfänger nennen.


wir würden uns freuen wenn es jemanden oder auch mehrere gibt die uns mal auf ein paar trails mitnehmen würden und auch den ein oder anderen tip geben können. 

als anfängliches Terrain kommen die gegend um Bleibtreu See (ville) oder grungürtel nahe efferen falls es da was gibt 

über antworten freuen wir uns 

zur Info am Rande 

ich bin 28 und frisch verheiratet
mein kollege ist 25 und in Beziehung lebend. 

Fitness von schulnoten System würde ich auf 3 einschätzen 

schönen Abend allen noch


----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2013)

Bikercologne83 schrieb:


> ...ich und und noch ein freund von mir...
> 
> zur Info am Rande
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, dies ist ein MTB Forum und nicht die Blue Oyster Bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malerosh (6. Mai 2013)

Wir sind in hürth und ville viel unterwegs.  Bei schönem Wetter mind alle zweiTage


----------



## Bulls2909 (6. Mai 2013)

:d


----------



## Bikercologne83 (6. Mai 2013)

Ja Super wann und wo sind die treffen? Also kann man sich euch öfter mal anschließen ?


----------



## malerosh (6. Mai 2013)

Gibt keine festen Touren oder Treffpunkte, gefahren wird nach frei Schnauze und Laune. Morgen gehts wieder los. wahrscheinlich km reissen diesmal. Wird aber wie immer spontan entschlossen.


----------



## Bikercologne83 (6. Mai 2013)

wann und wo morgen steht da schin was fest ?


----------



## malerosh (6. Mai 2013)

So ab 18 uhr. wo? wir sind da flexibel, wie wärs mit dem parkplatz oben am bleibtreusee?


----------



## Bikercologne83 (6. Mai 2013)

klingt super.... wenn da nicht die Uhrzeit wäre. bin einzelhändler und erst gegen 19:15 ausm laden. und dann gegen 19:30 am besagten Platz... schade


----------



## Bulls2909 (7. Mai 2013)

Mittwoch Abend gegen 19:30 Uhr bisschen in die ville Trails fahren ???? 
Wer ist dabei ? 

Viele Grüße 
Micha


----------



## malerosh (7. Mai 2013)

ok. Das ist uns in der Woche ein bisschen spät.  Der Wecker klingelt immer zu einer so unmöglichen Zeit.  Aber man kann ja das we mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malerosh (7. Mai 2013)

Ich Donnerstag kann man ja schlafen


----------



## stroke01 (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

komme aus Kerpen-Brüggen und bin von unserer Ecke aus in der Ville unterwegs. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen erträglich bleibt, bin ich morgen um 12:30 Uhr in Brüggen an der Tankstelle. (BFT Tankstelle, HEERSTR.441 in KERPEN Brüggen). Das ist so unser üblicher Treffpunkt.
Könnte aber sein, dass ich morgen alleine da stehe. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden. Wir werden sehen.

Hab mir nen Track (ca. 55km) gezeichnet und auf mein GPS geladen. Den wollte ich morgen mal ausprobieren. Sind einige Trails um die Seeen dabei und der schöne Trail vom "Bombenkrater" aus (so nennen wir den jedenfalls). Der ist ein Stück vom Bikhof, bzw. vom Berggeistweiher entfernt.

Wer also Lust hat ist morgen um 12:30 Uhr einfach an der Tanke in Brüggen.

Sollte ich nicht fahren, schreib ich das spätestens 11:30 Uhr hier ins Forum.

Also..., bis dann.

stroke


----------



## stroke01 (10. Mai 2013)

stroke01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> komme aus Kerpen-Brüggen und bin von unserer Ecke aus in der Ville unterwegs. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen erträglich bleibt, bin ich morgen um 12:30 Uhr in Brüggen an der Tankstelle. (BFT Tankstelle, HEERSTR.441 in KERPEN Brüggen). Das ist so unser üblicher Treffpunkt.
> Könnte aber sein, dass ich morgen alleine da stehe. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden. Wir werden sehen.
> ...



Hab den Termin jetzt auch ins "Last Minute Biking" gesetzt.


----------



## Bulls2909 (10. Mai 2013)

Sehr geile Sache !!! 
WÃ¤re gerne dabei , nur bin ich einer der Leute die samstags arbeiten mÃ¼ssen .!
WÃ¼nsche viel SpaÃ 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Micha ð


----------



## stroke01 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab den Termin rausgenommen. Da kommt ein schönes Regenband auf uns zu, was in gut einer Stunde bei uns sein wird.

Da hab ich keine Lust drauf.
War gestern schon matschig genug in der Ville.

Ich setze die Tour ein anderes mal wieder rein.

Gruß.

stroke


----------



## malerosh (11. Mai 2013)

Dreckige MTB´s sind glückliche MTB´s. Das nennt sich artgerechte Haltung, gilt auch für den Fahrer  
Wir waren schon früh unterwegs (so um neun los und um zwölf wieder daheim) hatten Glück mit dem Wetter. Trocken, aber der Waldboden eben schwer und matschig, egal. Schöne Strecke gefahren, ein paar nette Trails. So wie sich das gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulls2909 (11. Mai 2013)

Das stimme ich zu malerosh  
Nur allwetter Biker werden pro  
Schwarzwald ich komme .......... 2016 oder so ð

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## malerosh (11. Mai 2013)

Wieso denn erst 2016? So weit ist der Schwarzwald doch gar nicht. Zelt einpacken, Bike einpacken, Campingplatz und los


----------



## Bulls2909 (11. Mai 2013)

Das Training fehlt . Ziel ist 2014 damit ich auch in Tag 5 durch das Ziel komme âº

Wer hat Lust morgen um 8:00 Uhr eine ca 2 Std Tour Ã¼ber den liblarer See zu fahren ? 
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## malerosh (11. Mai 2013)

Du willst über den See fahren? WIE bitte machst du das? hast du Schlauchboote als Reifen?


----------



## Bikercologne83 (11. Mai 2013)

wenn wir uns bleibtreu treffen ?


----------



## Bulls2909 (11. Mai 2013)

Ãber den See nicht ð 
Also acht Uhr am Bleibtreu See !!!! 
Egal ob Regen oder nicht !!!! 
Wer ist dabei ?!?!?!?


----------



## malerosh (11. Mai 2013)

Morgen schon was vor leider


----------



## spökes (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab auch ne Tour erstellt, die ich schon länger mal fahren will...
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.93219.html
Wenns Wetter wieder mehr Spaß macht, fahre ich die Tour endlich mal.
Schön locker im T-Shirt ohne Helm und Trikot, keine Clickys mehr...

Wenn einer mit will, bescheid geben...ich nehm nen Rucksack mit und mache unterwegs ne Pause zum Futtern...
Vor 10 fahre ich nicht los (Wochenende).


----------



## Vertexto (16. Mai 2013)

@spökes
hab mal deine Track angeschaut, ganz schön verstrickt würde ich sagen.
Da sind manche wege unfahrbar weil nicht vorhanden.
Wenn Du mal einen Guide brauchst kann ich gern aushelfen,da die Ville quasi mein Wohnzimmer ist.
Ich fahre immer von Fischenich, habe auch eine ganz schöne Runde mit fast allen (sinnvolle)Trails die es in der Ville gibt,sind dann ca. 54 Km bei 2-3 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Bei Interresse einfach melden
Grüße
der Gerd


----------



## spökes (16. Mai 2013)

Gerd, den Track habe ich sorgfältig, mit mehreren Karten, gezeichnet - verstrickt finde ich den auch nicht. Und ohne Weg habe ich auch keine Strecke gewählt...
Ich fahr den demnächst alleine und berichte, Deine Tour können wir ja danach mal fahren...
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (19. Mai 2013)

@spökes,
ja das mit der sorgfalt kenne ich,wenn Du die Tour fahren möchtest bin ich gerne dabei.....
Leider hat die Ville nur wenig resonaz bei den Bikern, das hatten wir vor Jahren auch schon, schade.
Obwohl die Ville sehr einsteiger freundlich ist und dort Touren bis zu 70 Km locker abgefahren werden können.
LG
Der Gerd


----------



## Bikercologne83 (22. Mai 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einer runde am Sonntag bei passendem Wetter ?


----------



## yogi71 (22. Mai 2013)

Hey Gerd,

Sonntag in Elsenborn????


----------



## Vertexto (22. Mai 2013)

@yogi
Hi Jürgen,
wenn es nicht Regnet so wie letztes Jahr gerne, wann wollt Ihr denn da sein?
Habe freies Wochenende......
   @Pete
Danke für die Grüße.....
ja ich bin immer noch da,aber seit letztem Jahr bin ich nicht viel gefahren,und so müßt ihr mir immer schön Windschatten geben sonst wird das nichts.
Hoffentlich dann bis Sonntag in Belgien.
Grüße an alle 
Der Gerd 
 @Bikercologne83
sorry wenn es schöner wird bin ich in Belgien..... aber da wird sich schon was finden...


----------



## yogi71 (22. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren bei mir hier in EU um acht ab! Denke das wir in Elsenborn so zwischen neun und halb zehn losfahren.
Schick mir nochmal Deine handynummer per PN, dann können wir telefonieren!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2013)

Das iss so 'ne Supernummer... Schade datt ett nitt passt...!


----------



## Bleiente (23. Mai 2013)

Och, da geb ich doch auch mal gerne Senf zu.


> Gerd, den Track habe ich sorgfältig, mit mehreren Karten, gezeichnet - verstrickt finde ich den auch nicht.


Nee, verstrickt finde ich den nicht, aber die HM (Lüge) sind/ist ein bischen mehr. Hier der realitätsnähere Gerd-Track von der BOV.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=elmvqjqgowsmkhwk
Na klar, auch da kann man was optimieren.


----------



## spökes (25. Mai 2013)

Das hat der Wein, neeee das Programm gemacht  (Hm)

Ein Heliflieger  Ich hab gerade aufgehört...hatte auch nen 130X, mcpx, 300er, 450er, 500er, 550er...und Schluss ! Richtig 3D is nix und Rundflug mit paar Loopings, Schrauben hat sich nachher wiederholt. Ziel erreicht und übertroffen und jood is 

Ich fahre meine "verstrickte/unverstrickte" Tour erstmal alleine ^^ War auch gerade erkältet und muß mich aufrappeln, melde mich aber und freue mich auf einen guten Tourguide, für die Ville, in der Nähe !


----------



## Vertexto (26. Mai 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir fahren bei mir hier in EU um acht ab! Denke das wir in Elsenborn so zwischen neun und halb zehn losfahren.
> Schick mir nochmal Deine handynummer per PN, dann können wir telefonieren!



Sorry,
bin gestern noch versackt und bei dem Wetter hab ich lieber ausgeschlafen.....
Wenn ihr in Elsenborn fahr versinkt bitte nicht in den Pfützen auf der Panzerstrecke...(so wie ich letztes mal )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (26. Mai 2013)

Vertexto schrieb:


> @spökes,
> ja das mit der sorgfalt kenne ich,wenn Du die Tour fahren möchtest bin ich gerne dabei.....
> Leider hat die Ville nur wenig resonaz bei den Bikern, das hatten wir vor Jahren auch schon, schade.
> Obwohl die Ville sehr einsteiger freundlich ist und dort Touren bis zu 70 Km locker abgefahren werden können.
> ...



Da geb ich dir recht - ich gehe gerne hin und wieder in die Ville um Grundlage zu bolzen.
Und um die Seen macht es auch noch Spass. So zwischen durch - immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2013)

Lieber Gerd, hab' gerade mal die Webcam vom UL-Flugclub "Feuervogel" gesichtet - alle Starter sollten 'ne Tröte dabeihaben von Wegen Kollisionswarnsystem.... Du riechst den Kollegen eher als das du ihn sehen kannst....Petri Heil...


----------



## Vertexto (26. Mai 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Lieber Gerd, hab' gerade mal die Webcam vom UL-Flugclub "Feuervogel" gesichtet - alle Starter sollten 'ne Tröte dabeihaben von Wegen Kollisionswarnsystem.... Du riechst den Kollegen eher als das du ihn sehen kannst....Petri Heil...



Tja lieber Pete da war mein entscheidung im Bett zu bleiben doch deutlich besser,die schlechte Sicht hatte ich heute morgen auch, aber das lag an was anderem...
LG Gerd


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2013)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Tja lieber Pete da war mein entscheidung im Bett zu bleiben doch deutlich besser,die schlechte Sicht hatte ich heute morgen auch, aber das lag an was anderem...
> LG Gerd



..ich habe es doch gewusst...nur am


----------



## Vertexto (26. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..ich habe es doch gewusst...nur am



Sveeeeeen was denkst Du von mir, ich trinke doch kein Bier......pah da muss schon was aus der Caribik drin sein......
Seeyou tomorrow
Gerd


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2013)

Der Gerd trinkt PIRATEN!





Hoffentlich kalt gepresst - da bleiben viele Inhaltsstoffe erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2013)

...Girls ride too...




...am Obersee gegenüber dem Waldbiergarten werden direkt Spaß und Trails eins...falls mal einer die Partnerin mit ins Boot bekommen möchte
bitte gerne zeigen, Obersee-DH...geht auch mit 9 Jahren... LG, der Pete.


----------

